

CEO Russ Wilcox on E Ink sale, after 12 years, 8 rounds - waderoush
http://www.xconomy.com/boston/2009/06/02/the-next-chapter-for-e-ink-talking-with-ceo-russ-wilcox-about-yesterdays-acquisition-news/

======
mahmud
_[2 year-old E Ink raised] some $150 million [in eight rounds], before it
finally arranged an exit scenario for its backers [when it sold for] $215
million._

Hmmmm. $65MM. For all that effort, and god knows how many people are involved,
I think they're barely breaking even.

